# Plastisol Sheets FM Expression Query



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi guys,
I got a price list from Zach of FM Expressions a few weeks back regarding their Freedom plastisol transfers. I wanted to confirm something but he never got back to me so I was hoping some of the forum members here might have been in my shoes once and can confirm my doubts.

Since I know I am able to gang multiple images on one sheet. I was wondering:

1. will i be able to gang an image with 3 colors and an image with 5 colors on the same sheet?

2. if i have 5 different designs (6in x 6in each) and I wanted 20pcs of each, that's a total of a 100. If I went with their X-Large sheets (19in x 12.75in), one sheet would comfortably fit 6 images, which means I'll need 17 sheets. I'm I under the right impression?

3. in the price list, it mentions leaving the image in cmyk code. Does this mean I don't have to label my colors according to a pantone chart? What do I do in Illustrator then?

4. If I have an image with a white outline, how do i submit this?

Okay guys, I hope maybe Zach's online and can answer these himself, if not I thank anyone in advance with any information. Thanks!!


----------



## ZachEllsworth (Dec 2, 2005)

How's it going? To answer your questions...

1) It doesn't matter the number of colors in any of your images
2) You would want to gang (1) of each image on an XL sheet and order 20 sheets to get 20 of each image
3) Illustrator will allow you to build your colors using CMYK...you will only see percentages of each color...you can reference Pantone numbers when you order to help us color correct your art
4) If an image has a white outline, you can submit it on a background color that we can remove before printing

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

ZachEllsworth said:


> How's it going? To answer your questions...
> 
> 1) It doesn't matter the number of colors in any of your images
> 2) You would want to gang (1) of each image on an XL sheet and order 20 sheets to get 20 of each image
> ...


Thanks Zach!! That explains a lot. Is there anything else I should know before I submit my order to you guys?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

*YES!* you should know that they do absolutely _gorgeous_ work!!! 

i just got my very first order of plastisol from them on tuesday - and i'm in love! my thanks to courtney who walked me thru virgin territory with plastisol transfers - it was relatively painless and the results are just beautiful! thanks guys, now i have another tool in my toybox!


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Anyone have any sample pics of how these look?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i've got pics of mine but my client has asked that i not post them due to the proprietary nature of the artwork.......but they are really, really nice!


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

paulo said:


> Anyone have any sample pics of how these look?


I've got several jobs we've run that I will try to get posted this weekend.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

ai file said:


> Is there anything else I should know before I submit my order


They do excellent work and are very easy to work with.

The transfers peel "like butter" and are pretty much error proof.

The only thing I would be aware of is that they have more of a glossy look on colors other than white and tend to feel a bit heavy / thick for larger designs with alot of coverage.

That is not to knock them....just a limitation of the process but the colors are excellent!

Hope that helps...

John


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Would artwork still be submitted in layers for the different colors just like typical plastisol screenprinting and plastisol transfers?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

paulo said:


> Would artwork still be submitted in layers for the different colors just like typical plastisol screenprinting and plastisol transfers?


Check out there website for all of there guidelines regarding artwork submission. There are several things that must be followed.

Welcome to fmexpressions.com


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

paulo said:


> Anyone have any sample pics of how these look?


Paulo, try this site: F&M Expressions - ABOUT F&M it is another one of their sites. It has some sample pictures.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I know this was on another thread, but has anyone experienced that the plastisol transfers from FM almost feel like thin vinyl?

I did my first run of transfers, but they all seemed to feel that way, not the normal feel of a plastisol screenprint.

Opinions? Suggestions?


----------



## tdeals (Dec 13, 2006)

paulo said:


> Anyone have any sample pics of how these look?


Rodney's FM samples are in this thread. That sample page has proven to educate quite a bit of us here excited about heat transfers. I'm still learning a lot! 

AB


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

paulo said:


> Anyone have any sample pics of how these look?


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Rhonda,
I was wondering what specs you used to press the lower design. I am having trouble printing designs with small letters or thin lines.... I have tried pre-pressing the shirt to remove moisture, then pressing for 8 secs at 325 on high and then removing straight away.... No such luck.... The lines are sticking to the paper as I peel away and making it impossible to get the print right... I can't keep wasting my prints and good blanks lol...


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Matthew ~

I pre-press the shirt for 5-10 seconds and then I press at 350º for 20 seconds at high pressure and peel immediately. They work perfectly every time. Maybe it's your pressure?


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Do you press for different times or heat depending on the design or you use the same no matter what? Some people say 20 seconds at 350, others people say the 8 seconds at 325 is fine.... I've set it at the highest pressure already... When you do yours do you ever get any scorching or any clear adhesive on the edges? I think I tried 20 seconds at 350 and that worked better than 8 seconds at 325 but the design looked a little scorched... I contacted them and I think the production dept will try to work out what is going wrong for me


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Nope, I use the same settings no matter what the design – and I have 10 or 12 different designs done as Freedom transfers.

I started out with the recommended settings but the transfer wasn't peeling so good. It may be because my press runs cooler than it should.

I don't get any scorching and I believe the clear adhesive on the edge of the design is inevitable. I may be wrong but I believe this is what gives the transfer flexibility.

I read in another post where you were having problems and that Josh was trying to help you resolve the issue. But your press might be quirky like mine and it may not heat the same as tech support's so you'll still be at a loss. I recommend taking one Freedom transfer and cutting it in strips and testing different time and temps on a scrap shirt that you've cut in pieces. That way you won't be messing up whole transfers and blanks. After pressing, take a Sharpie and write on the shirt what time and temp you used so you can keep up with the results.

Have you tried 325º for 20 seconds?


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah that's a great idea... Why waste a shirt that has already gone too waste haha.. I didn't even think about that... I have cut up a print of my tricky design into about 8 pieces (better to lose one transfer than more transfers and shirts hehe) and will try a few combos of temp and time... The press is heating up now...
Wish me luck.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

While I'd love to take credit for that idea, somebody else suggested it to me when I was having black ink issues. 

*Good luck* and I'd be interested to hear what combination works for you.


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah ok. Well a collateral thanks then haha. Well I hacked one of my designs into about 6 pieces... The results:
- 335 at 8 seconds. Not too bad but some edging
- 335 at 15 seconds. Better result. Tiny edging
- 335 at 20 seconds. Pretty similar result to 15 seconds. I think I would take this over the 15 seconds but.
- 335 at 22 seconds. The design has well and truely stuck into the shirt but the colours have faded a little.
- 350 at 15 seconds. The design has completely melted! It was a mess... Ok I know not to do 350 if I intend to go for more than 10 seconds.

I tried a full sample at 335 for 20 seconds. I think it may have increased to 345 however and when I went to peel it was a little melty coming off the backing paper. As result I had to let it cool and then repressed for 5 seconds. Unfortunately one part of the design wouldn't come off and I had to repress about 3 times to finally get it off. The part was in the middle of the design so part of the design that was fine got a little scorched. It was a very basic design but and my friend was quite happy to wear it anyhow hehe. I think 20 secs at 335 I shall try for my next full design. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Rhonda,

Whats the feel on those designs?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Matthew ~ That's just so weird. I don't get it.  Are you using a Teflon sheet?

Paulo ~ Do you mean what kind of "hand" does it have? If so, I guess it's like vinyl – I've never felt it myself but that's what other people here have compared it to.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

queerrep said:


> Paulo ~ Do you mean what kind of "hand" does it have? If so, I guess it's like vinyl – I've never felt it myself but that's what other people here have compared it to.


Yeah. Thats exactly what I didn't like about them, they felt more like vinyl rather than an actual Plastisol Screenprint, which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

I have used some baking paper AFTER I have removed the backing paper when the edges are sticking up. Is baking paper similar to teflon? Also, are you using the teflon paper on top of the backing paper prior to pressing, or are you using the teflon AFTER you have removed the backing paper?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

trendydag said:


> Is baking paper similar to teflon?


Not sure about that. I suppose as far as functionality (protecting the platen) they are similar. Are you using wax paper or parchment paper? Maybe you should try a Teflon sheet for repressing the jacked-up edges.



trendydag said:


> Also, are you using the teflon paper on top of the backing paper prior to pressing, or are you using the teflon AFTER you have removed the backing paper?


I only use the Teflon sheet when I see ink on the exposed part of the backing paper – like a smudge or a stray drop of ink – just to protect the upper platen.


----------



## trendydag (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know either? It's a kinda waxy paper that you can put cookie dough on etc to cook on in the oven. I haven't used it the last few times.



queerrep said:


> Not sure about that. I suppose as far as functionality (protecting the platen) they are similar. Are you using wax paper or parchment paper? Maybe you should try a Teflon sheet for repressing the jacked-up edges.
> 
> Sorry I'm still confused. So you only use the teflon sheet after the backing paper has been removed?
> 
> ...


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry ... no, I use it before the backing paper is removed.

IF the plastisol doesn't adhere to shirt properly after I remove the backing paper (haven't had this problem with Freedom, but I have with others) then I put the Teflon sheet on top and re-press for 10 seconds.


----------

